# Stern rebuke



## Alisson Pereira

Hoi.

Wat is de beste manier om de volgende zin te vertalen in het Nederlands?

Mike has earned a stern rebuke from his boss.
Mike heeft een strenge berisping van zijn baas verdiend. 

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk:

Mike heeft een flinke uitbrander van zijn baas verdiend.


----------



## ThomasK

Earned of _deserved_??? Volgens mij moet het "deserve" zijn (iets in de zin van "merit", maar toch anders). Op basis van het Nederlands "verdienen" moet het earn zijn...


----------



## eno2

Mike kreeg een stevig en welverdiend standje van zijn baas.
Om controverse tussen earned en deserved uit de weg te gaan en nog een variant meer aan te bieden: 

Mike oogste een strenge terechtwijzijng van zijn baas.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Bedankt voor uw hulp.


----------



## bamia

_Mike heeft een flinke schrobbering verdiend!_ 

Potverdorie jongens, jullie laten een uitgelezen kans om het woord schrobbering te gebruiken aan je neus voorbij gaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is omdat sommigen van ons Vlamingen zijn en "schrobbering" niet direct tot onze woordenschat behoort...


----------

